# Key to Survival



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello my friends. I have a request for you. If you watch/subscribe to YouTube videos then I am asking that you subscribe to young Parker of Key to Survival. He is a bright young man and has some interesting videos. He has room for improvement but does a really good job as is. His videos are a mixture of preparedness and bushcraft. If you subscribe please make a post saying so. 

Here is a video on bags





Here is a link to his home page.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnef53t8eRtnsq5ao08Ka1Q/videos

Thanks everyone.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Sounds like a grounded young man with a good future ahead of him.

I did sub his channel.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Got it on the agenda. Thanks.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I forgot to mention that Parker is 15 years old and lives in Oklahoma. Come on you guys, sub and give him a chance.

What I am looking forward to is seeing his improvements in time. See how he grows in the fields of preparedness and bushcraft.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

bumping the thread


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

Done. Thanks for passing it along.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Bump
You can subscribe before you go to bed for New Years.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Bump
> You can subscribe before you go to bed for New Years.


You are pushing this a little hard. Why?


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Why not? Support this young man...no way to know how many people he will touch in the coming years...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Survival is easy-- just do not die


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> You are pushing this a little hard. Why?


Why not? Give the young man a shot and show him support.


----------

